# What is my dog ?!



## hazelsowner (Jan 15, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
She cant be a full bred pitbull. She has floppy ears that dont always stand upright. She has a sharp nose, a small head and a skinnier body structure than your average pitbull. She has a brindle coat which i dont really see often, and for a 10 month old puppy i think shes gotten as big as she can get. Which isnt big as most pitbulls should be. Can she really a pitbull ? & if yeah, does anybody have an idea of what kind ?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You can't see the picture but I uploaded it for you


----------



## hazelsowner (Jan 15, 2010)

THANKS ! :]


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

She looks like a bulldog to me without a pedigree you can't say for sure that's a small picture but from what I can see she looks more like an APBT just an fyi the APBT is small they are bred to be between 30-60 lbs full grown. Some are even smaller than 30 lbs. These larger dogs you see advertised as 100+ lbs are NOT APBT's they are American Bullies which is a different breed of dog. They have big heads big chests they are typically low to the ground. To give you an idea of what's what

APBT= BULLDOG GAME DOG WORKING TERRIER










Amstaff = Show dog










American Bully = Designer Dog bred for looks


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

A front picture or better angled picture would better show her.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Normally pit bulls ears don't stand up unless they are trained that way after an ear crop. My boy has some super floppy ears lol. It's hard to say with no papers but she does look pitty to me from the pic. Very cute and nice color


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks like pit to me. Mine has floppy ears too but everyone once in awhile one stands up like radar. lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

looks shepherd or maybe something else mix. I agree with Ampit13. a frontal view would be better


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks like pitXshepherd in that pic but a better pic needed...


----------



## Dr.Q (Jan 12, 2010)

It looks like a red brindle red nose something.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm going to agree with possible shepherd and even through in possible heeler. But it's really hard to tell with that picture angle.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Dr.Q said:


> It looks like a red brindle red nose something.


red brindle and red nose are color characteristics of the APBT breed, not breeds in themselves.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> It looks like a red brindle red nose something.


That has my vote. Could easily be an APBT.


----------

